# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Hendriks (Barendrecht)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Hendriks

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Hendriks & Topouria, Barendrecht

Adres: Middeldijkerplein 10-14, Barendrecht

Website: www.dokterhuiscarnisselande.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Hendriks*

----------

